# Heads and Cam Arrived!



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes!, I got my package, great stuff!!!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats! Doing the work your self, or getting it professionally installed?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Depending on how aggressive that cam is you just might make it to the 500 rwhp club. If anyone can get you there or close to it it's Richard. He really got that tuning down for the goats. I was expecting between 470 and 480 before he tuned mine. The results in my signature tells the rest. I'll go ahead and warn you now. Put some cash away for some new rear tires bruh. Good luck :cheers


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> Congrats! Doing the work your self, or getting it professionally installed?


Will be professionally installed by Team SCSS next week.
Thank you for the congrats:cool


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

*Richard is the best!*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Depending on how aggressive that cam is you just might make it to the 500 rwhp club. If anyone can get you there or close to it it's Richard. He really got that tuning down for the goats. I was expecting between 470 and 480 before he tuned mine. The results in my signature tells the rest. I'll go ahead and warn you now. Put some cash away for some new rear tires bruh. Good luck :cheers


No doubt about Richard, he is the best!
About the 500 RWHP club, i doubt it, because is a NA set up, but whatever the results will be a lot of fun:cheers 
Your set up is FI right?
You have a beast


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06GTO said:


> No doubt about Richard, he is the best!
> About the 500 RWHP club, i doubt it, because is a NA set up, but whatever the results will be a lot of fun:cheers
> Your set up is FI right?
> You have a beast


Yeah I got the Maggie. Other mods are;

2.7" pulley
LPE CAI
JBA shorties
JBA mids with high flow cats
MagnaFlow catback with x pipe

You should probably see a 90-100 hp increase minimum. I'll guess between 455 to 465 hp. Torque should be close to that as well. Let me know how well it goes with Team SSCS. I had spoken to Abo (I think that's what his name was) a while back about a blower cam. But I just haven't decided to go that way yet. When I do I will definitely upgrade the clutch at the same time. Anyway, good luck with the new mods. Get a video up if you can when it's done.

Here's a video of mine on the dyno when it put down 452/433;
Click here to watch Dyno-run-2-54


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yeah I got the Maggie. Other mods are;
> 
> 2.7" pulley
> LPE CAI
> ...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I didn't make the meet. I was actually waiting for Magnuson to return my ECU with their canned tune. I don't think my '04 Maxima would have fit in with all the goats  . My friends (bluhaven- Kevin and Brenda *05 Yellowjacket goat*, Martin) went. I was so pissed because I should have had my computer back a few days before the meet. So I stayed at home and whined like a little brat.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I didn't make the meet. I was actually waiting for Magnuson to return my ECU with their canned tune. I don't think my '04 Maxima would have fit it with all the goats  . My friends (bluhaven- Kevin and Brenda *05 Yellowjacket goat*, Martin) went. I was so pissed because I should have had my computer back a few days before the meet. So I stayed at home and whined like a little brat.


Don't worry mate, we will have another one this year!
In my case I had the GTO for just 2 weeks when the event happened.
As you know my was the only one bone stock, very embarrasing for me!!!


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I was wondering, where did you buy the cam/heads package and how much was it? i am interested in doing the same. Also, what shop/city are you having them installed at? Thanks.


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

how much did that set you back?


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tea*



greaser32002 said:


> I was wondering, where did you buy the cam/heads package and how much was it? i am interested in doing the same. Also, what shop/city are you having them installed at? Thanks.


I ordered thru www.totalengineairflow.com

You can contact there Mike Schmidt or Brian Tooley(owner), great people to deal with(tell them that I recommend you, price is good)
It will be installed this week at:Team SCSS in Orange CA.


----------

